# Help!



## 1shanewhite (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope this is the right place for this question but...I have a Beretta Mini Cougar 9mm and I need an extension for the clip because I can barely grip that damn thing lol...I had no problem finding extended clips for my Glock 26 but for some reason I cant find anything for my Beretta on eBay or google searches...

ANYBODY! Please help me find an extended clip! It doesnt have to necessarily hold more rounds, just as long as it has that extra slot for my pinky...

I hope to get some replies soon! Thanks again and I am looking forward to learning a lot on this forum! CHEERS!

-Shane (L.A.)


----------

